

Online printing app allows high level of customization - dmc320
http://www.mottsy.com

======
dmc320
This is an online printing app that lets you order professional prints of your
own images in whatever size and quantity you'd like. I would love to hear some
feedback on what we have so far.

------
high5ths
I wish I could check it out in more detail from my iPad... but what I can see
looks nice! Have to look later from a Flash-compatible computer.

